# Blue Gularis, Fundulopanchax sjoestedti



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 15, 2006)

Been playing with the new camera, and still haven't figured out the ambient light features. The tank was fully lit and looked perfect in the lens, but when the pictures get downloaded from the card they look like this:










Lots of fish pics to come when I figure this camera out, at least the manual focus is top notch.

Jon
________
Center


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

heehee, I love that second shot, Jon. 
You have some cool favourite pastimes...


----------



## Park Bear (Jun 16, 2006)

Jon, you have to have side flash...the best fish photographers use 2 flashes...front and back


----------



## Gideon (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice blue smile on that one


----------

